# Top Fueler Drag Fork Project



## Jaxon

Here is my Top Fueler fork project that was just completed this July 2017. I have made these forks in the past in the original look of ruff finish plates and polished fork tubes. This time I took it up a level. I had all the stainless steel material mirror polished. Then I brought the material to my welder to be put together. Then back to the polisher to remove the welding blu. Back home and some small finish polishing and they were done. I had quite a few people ask me about making them so the time was right. These are truly show forks for your muscle bike. The responce was Great with everyone who said they wanted a set before I made them buying them when they were finished. The few extra sets were bought up in a few days. Here are some pics of the material through the process. Plates are waterjet cut from one company. Tubes are cut and ends pressed by another company. Polish another company, welding one more person. I bend the tubes to the correct bend.


----------



## schwinnray

i have a set of your original ones and there great very dangerous to ride but fun


----------



## Jaxon

Cool I like the Sport Mag set up with them.


----------



## kwoodyh

My friend as a kid had a chopper bike with forks his dad made, he didn't have to worry about anyone riding off on it because he was the only one who could ride the dang bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon

They Ride. Here is a video of them on a Slingshot.


----------



## Chopper1

Are forks still for sale.... ?
Thanks


----------



## Jaxon

Chopper1 said:


> Are forks still for sale.... ?
> Thanks




PM Sent


----------



## schwinnray

two things id be thinking

1 this is fun as hell
2 its gonna hurt real bad when i crash


----------



## turk1509

Hey mate got any of these still?
Cheers


----------



## Jaxon

I dont have any forks left. I do have a set of fork tubes in steel not stainless steel. I have a template for the plates and can tell you how to make them. It is not that hard you just have to make sure everything is straight before you weld them. The fork tubes and steering tube are welded to the bottom plate. Top plate comes off to mount them and is held on by the nut. Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks.....Jaxon


----------



## Jewelman13

Here’s mine with your forks Jaxon! Thanks for remaking them! Top notch quality!


----------



## Jaxon

Great Looking bike! Love the mag wheel with the forks. Paint is a cool color combo too.


----------



## Artweld

Jaxon said:


> Great Looking bike! Love the mag wheel with the forks. Paint is a cool color combo too.



Been trying to research on top fueler drag forks , how would one know a 70's original set and the awesome after market set that you make, were the original forks steel not stainless, what about tube diameter inside and outside diameter, plate thickness etc... Thanks for any info you can provide 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye

The originals were chromed steel, the reproductions were polished stainless. Also, the decals on the originals are a lighter blue color, and the reproductions have a darker blue decal.

Also, if your decal isn't installed on the fork, it is a reproduction. The originals came with the decal stuck on the bottom plate when you got them, Jaxon shipped the sticker in  abag with the fork.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Artweld

Great info to know Thanks that helps alot 







rfeagleye said:


> The originals were chromed steel, the reproductions were polished stainless. Also, the decals on the originals are a lighter blue color, and the reproductions have a darker blue decal.
> 
> Also, if your decal isn't installed on the fork, it is a reproduction. The originals came with the decal stuck on the bottom plate when you got them, Jaxon shipped the sticker in abag with the fork.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld

rfeagleye said:


> The originals were chromed steel, the reproductions were polished stainless. Also, the decals on the originals are a lighter blue color, and the reproductions have a darker blue decal.
> 
> Also, if your decal isn't installed on the fork, it is a reproduction. The originals came with the decal stuck on the bottom plate when you got them, Jaxon shipped the sticker in abag with the fork.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Just tested the metal, appears to be stainless steel polished, also dark logo on sticker, $285 on ebay probably not to bad of a deal, thanks again 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld

Jaxon said:


> Great Looking bike! Love the mag wheel with the forks. Paint is a cool color combo too.



Hey Jaxon I purchased a set of top fueler drag forks on ebay a few days ago, and was just wondering if you are the only one out that was remaking them, they are a awesome set of forks just wondering if this is your work [emoji106][emoji106], the listing states that they were made by the bill Matthew Co. They just seem to new to be a original set, thanks

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye

The ones you have are his reproduction, they aren't an original set. There is no one else has reproduced them. 

Jaxon did a great job on them, they are well done!


----------



## Jaxon

Artweld said:


> Hey Jaxon I purchased a set of top fueler drag forks on ebay a few days ago, and was just wondering if you are the only one out that was remaking them, they are a awesome set of forks just wondering if this is your work [emoji106][emoji106], the listing states that they were made by the bill Matthew Co. They just seem to new to be a original set, thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Yes they were the forks I made. My forks are all made from stainless steel. A magnet test will tell if they are real or mine. You got a good deal on them.


----------



## Zaz

@Jaxon : would you mind giving us the dimensions of the parts of the Top Fueler fork?
I plan to make one simpler than yours but a "rideable" one.
I own a Wheel-E fork but the Top Fueler is way more stylish!


----------



## butnut

Wow, those are super kool! All the bikes look great with those! I think my LowBoy would have a whole new attitude with those long legs! Let me know if you hear of anyone with those forks for sale!


----------



## Jaxon

They will be available late July 2020


----------



## butnut

Wow! I am very interested. Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye

Nice! Glad to see another run of them!


----------



## Jaxon

rfeagleye said:


> Nice! Glad to see another run of them!



I have got 3 or 4 requests in the last 2 months. I figured it would be a good time.


----------



## Zaz

@Jaxon Sounds cool.
Is your fork with a 30° angle rideable? (It seems ok on your video).
My Wheel-E-Fork can take me as far as my legs want but its design is less hardcore than the Top Fueler!
What the price of your fork?




Shot by John Brain 
Zandvoort Choppernation 2009


----------



## Jaxon

The forks are bent at 60 degrees but I have made them with a 30 degree bend. They dont ride as good as straight chopper forks. A Rail frame does not ride as good as a shorter frame. As for a long ride with these forks I am not sure they would be a good choice. I am trying to hold my price at $600 Dollars a set but will have to charge shipping on them. $40 Dollars max shipping.


----------



## Artweld

Zaz said:


> @Jaxon Sounds cool.
> Is your fork with a 30° angle rideable? (It seems ok on your video).
> My Wheel-E-Fork can take me as far as my legs want but its design is less hardcore than the Top Fueler!
> What the price of your fork?
> 
> View attachment 1202556
> Shot by John Brain
> Zandvoort Choppernation 2009



Nice ride I'm sure the correct set would look awesome on it.. I picked up a set in new condition on ebay awhile back from a seller. Was told that they were made my Jaxon and have to say they are very well made. Just waiting for the perfect project to put on 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon

I got the fork tubes yesterday. They came out good as usual. I will be working on drilling them, rounding the ends and bending them to 60 degrees this week. Then off to polishing. I will post more pics as the work gets done.


----------



## bkaldorf

any chance you are still making these?


----------



## frampton

🙂


----------



## Chuck O

Jaxon said:


> My friend @indycycling  introduced me to this thread after showing me the fork on his bike.  I am interested in trying to make a set as a project.  You mentioned that you had the pattern for the top and bottom plates earlier in the thread, to save me some design time can you share them with me? thanks Chuck


----------



## Jaxon

Hey Chuck,
I can do a few things for you. I can send you the plate info with the plate size and hole sizes off sets ect. The fork tube are bent to 60 degrees on a 7 inch center line radius. (7" CLR) I had a special die made for this. You can also use straight tubes to make a cool chopper fork. I also have a "kit" to make these forks. They are stainless steel so they can be polished to a mirror finish. You get top and bottom plates 2 fork tubes bent, steering tube, black caps for fork tube ends. Instructions on how to build them and my phone number. You will have to polish the parts weld them. Drill and round  the fork tube ends. Repolish after welding to remove the welding blue. The kit is $350 shipped. Top fueler drag forks should bring $1200 to $1500 now. 2 sets of California Chopper forks aka Whiz Kid forks sold on Ebay for over $900 a few months back. 












30 degree bend forks


----------



## Chuck O

Jaxon said:


> Hey Chuck,
> I can do a few things for you. I can send you the plate info with the plate size and hole sizes off sets ect. The fork tube are bent to 60 degrees on a 7 inch center line radius. (7" CLR) I had a special die made for this. You can also use straight tubes to make a cool chopper fork. I also have a "kit" to make these forks. They are stainless steel so they can be polished to a mirror finish. You get top and bottom plates 2 fork tubes bent, steering tube, black caps for fork tube ends. Instructions on how to build them and my phone number. You will have to polish the parts weld them. Drill and round  the fork tube ends. Repolish after welding to remove the welding blue. The kit is $350 shipped. Top fueler drag forks should bring $1200 to $1500 now. 2 sets of California Chopper forks aka Whiz Kid forks sold on Ebay for over $900 a few months back.
> 
> View attachment 1764120View attachment 1764122
> 
> View attachment 1764123
> 
> 30 degree bend forks
> 
> View attachment 1764124



@Jaxon, Thanks this is a good start.


----------



## Jaxon

Chuck O said:


> @Jaxon, Thanks this is a good start.



Forgot to mention fork tubes are 3/4" x 120 wall. If making straight tubes you can use 065 walled tubing. You also need to use seamless tubing because seamed tubing splits when you press the ends. You need a 100 ton press to press the 120 walled tubing..... Yes 100 ton! LOL


----------

